# Natural Rock



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

9/19 Fished the natural rock just west of the elbow, lots of beeliners, white snapper. Didn`t catch any keeping size grouper. Trolled around the elbow for about 3 hrs. without a knock down.Lots of flyers everywhere.All in all a good day, final count 49 beeliners,9 nice white snapper, 6 kings, 1 tile fish, 1 scorpian fish. Enjoyed having Run Dover and Bluffman on board, great guys that really pitch in and do the work. (just don`t let Bluffman clean any fish)LOL Sorry no pics


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Did Run Dover sleep alot when running then wake up and try to do jumping jacks for 20 minutes once you stopped?

Just saying,... Marines can hibernate like bears, then wake up and be useful as heck. And they're damned good at following directions, though "port and starboard" STILL confuses them.

:doh:doh:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Good for you guys...

Jim


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Just met Scott saturday. He did sleep a little but wenching up fish in 360ft. of water will do that to a man.LOL Scott really knows how to keep the back of a boat clean, I didn`t notice if he made his bunk. I wonder if his bags were on the curb when he got home?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *jim t (9/20/2009)*Did Run Dover sleep alot when running then wake up and try to do jumping jacks for 20 minutes once you stopped?
> 
> Just saying,... Marines can hibernate like bears, then wake up and be useful as heck. And they're damned good at following directions, though "port and starboard" STILL confuses them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, I'll take that as a compliment!!!!! :letsdrink I findthat I like being awake on the boat. 

Besides the younger fisherman:sleeping most of the trip which left us old guys to drive land the Kings!! oke

Thanks for the trip guy's, I had fun. :clap

From the sounds of it, I'm glad I cleaned my own fish!!! :doh

I sent Bluffman the pictures so hopefully he'll post them up.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

YALL clean your own damn fish :doh

I had a great time too......I was a little sick for the first part of the trip thus being why i slept.....BUT i think yall seen me catch my 2nd wind......:letsdrink

heres a few pictures.....










dang...yall have to wait for me to d/load the others ////sorry....


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Bluffman, are you still trying to clean that fish. If you`ll post the pics I`ll clean the fish......


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *slipsinker (9/24/2009)*Hey Bluffman, are you still trying to clean that fish. If you`ll post the pics I`ll clean the fish......


Burt...kiss my :moon

i emailed you the pictures....see if you can get em posted......AFTER YOU clean them!


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Few pics


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Is that Rusty in the group picture?


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

No Rusty, Just Burt, Vince, Scott & Steven


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bunch of Mingo......Scott, we"ll get you on the ShurKetch one of these days!! Ed


----------

